# Garmin GPS gefunden



## BlackBobby (16. April 2010)

Hey, ich hab in der Umgebung von Kalchreuth auf einem Trail, nahe dem ich glaube er heit Krackerfelsen, ein Garmin GPS- Gerät gefunden.

Ich hab schon versucht die Addresse des Besitzers herauszufinden, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wer es verloren hat, bzw. denjenigen kennt, der soll mir doch bitte bescheid geben.

Grüße


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. April 2010)

Vielleicht hat der Eigentümer seine Adresse im Startbildschirm verewigt. Bei mir hab ich das im Gps so hinterlegt. 
Ansonsten sind vielleicht in den abgespeicherten Tracks oder Routen oder Wegpunkten die Lösung zu finden. 
Wenn zB. der Startpunkt immer am gleichen Ort beginnt oder endet?
Der Detektiv in Dir ist gefordert...

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall super, dass es noch ehrliche Leute gibt


----------



## BlackBobby (18. April 2010)

Ja, es ist zwar ein Wegpunkt "Zuhause" eingespeichert, wenn ich diesen anwähle, werden jedoch lediglich dessen Koordinaten angezeigt (mit denen ich wenig anfangen kann -  auf google wird nur eine ungefähre Lage gezeigt). Eine Adresse wird nicht angezeigt.
Des weiteren kommt beim Route Berechnen, wenn ich "Zuhause" als Ziel eingegeben habe, nur ein Fehler "Keine Straßen in Starpunktnähe", weshalb mir der Zielpunkt nicht angezeigt wird.

Bitte um Hilfe 

Grüße


----------



## norman68 (19. April 2010)

Hast du es über Google versucht oeder über das Garminprogramm?


----------



## matiosch (19. April 2010)

Ich schicke es mal durch unseren Verteiler, vielleicht findet sich jemand...
Aber echt eine faire Aktion sich zu melden, gibt es leider mittlerweile zu selten


----------



## mcmeier (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ist es zufällig ein Garmin etrex Legend HCX?
Wenn du die Kartenansicht öffnest und mal nach Richtung Heroldsberg Scrollst findest du eine Häufung von blauen Linien bei der Oberen Bergstraße / Reichswaldstraße?

Trifft das zu? Ich vermisse mein Gerät seit kurzem und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich es vom Lenker abgemacht hätte.

Ciao
mcmeier


----------



## BlackBobby (29. April 2010)

Nein tut mir leid, es ist ein Garmin Colorado 300.


----------



## elmido (6. Mai 2010)

@BlackBobby

s. PN


----------



## BlackBobby (6. Mai 2010)

Die Koordinaten des Wegpunktes, der das Zuhause des Besitzers kennzeichnet lauten:

N 49°46.752'
E011°23.051'

Wer sich damit auskennt und herausfinden kann wo genau sich das befindet, dem wäre ich sehr für seine mithilfe dankbar.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## norman68 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo das müßte ein Wohnwagen am Campingplatz Bärenschlucht sein. Der liegt genau an der B470 wenn du von Pottenstein nach Tüchersfeld fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bengasi-rookie (6. Mai 2010)

wenn ich die angabe richtig verstehe, also so:

N 49°46.752' > N 49° 46" 45,12'
E011°23.051' > E 11° 23" 3,06'

dann wäre das ein campingplatz bei pottenstein in der fränkischen.



ach edit war ich wohl zu langsam...

wenn er kein dauercamper ist dürfte es schwierig werden.


----------



## FanFan_MTB (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das jetzt mal in Bilder umgewandelt. Vielleicht hilft es ja. Der gesuchte Ort ist im NW von Pottenstein.


----------



## jobeagle (16. Mai 2010)

BlackBobby schrieb:


> Die Koordinaten des Wegpunktes, der das Zuhause des Besitzers kennzeichnet lauten:
> 
> N 49°46.752'
> E011°23.051'
> ...



Hallo Manuel,

hast du eigentlich mal nachgefragt bei der Fam. Bayer vom Campingplatz Bärenschlucht ?


----------



## norman68 (16. Mai 2010)

Tja seit dem hat wir ihn die "Lage" gepostet haben hat man nichts mehr gelesen wie es ausging. Ich bin da auch gespannt.


----------



## BlackBobby (19. Mai 2010)

Hey vielen Dank für die Mithilfe, leider war ich in letzter Zeit wegen Abiturvorbereitungen ziemlich im Stress und bin zu nichts anderem gekommen. Ich werde nun mein bestes geben um den Besitzer womöglich beim Campingplatz zu finden.

Ich werde ich dann Bescheid geben. Bis dann


----------



## franzam (19. Mai 2010)

Viel Erfolg beim Abi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackBobby (21. Mai 2010)

Also, bei der Familie Bayer am Campingplatz hat sich niemand gemeldet, der ein GPS gerät verloren hätte...und auch elmidos Gerät ist es leider nicht, der seines schon vor einiger Zeit verloren hatte, da es eine andere Seriennummer hat.

Tja, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre jetzt, einmal zu dem Campingplatz zu fahren und die genaue Position aufzusuchen und dann noch einmal nachzufragen...

Oder hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?

Gruß

PS: Danke für die Erfolgswünsche


----------



## K0nne (21. Mai 2010)

Eine Idee hätte ich noch:

Garmin bietet eine Plattform namens Garmin Connect an. Hier kann man seine GPS Tracks hochladen und auswerten. Dabei wird das Gerät ua durch seine Seriennummer identifiziert.

Falls der Besitzer dieses Feature nutzt, müsste das Gerät und eine aktuelle Mailadresse des Besitzers in der Garmin Datenbank hinterlegt sein. Ob sie sie aufgrund der Datenschutzgesetze rausrücken, weiß ich nicht. Das Kontaktformular gibts hier. 

Wenn man mit Bike und Körper aber mal eine Furche zieht wie ich letztens, verliert man das Garmin recht schnell. Ich habs zum Glück gleich danach gemerkt und im Matsch wieder gefunden


----------



## _Deathstar_ (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

noch ein Vorschlag wie man vielleicht den Besitzer finden kann. Einfach einmal den aktuellen Track speichern und dann zum Startpunkt gehen. Mit ein wenig Glück ist das auch der Ort an dem man den Besitzer finden kann.

Grüße 

Deathstar


----------



## norman68 (30. Mai 2010)

@_Deathstar_

Du hast den Thread kompett gelesen?


----------



## _Deathstar_ (30. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte schon - oder habe ich etwas überlesen?

Korregiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch bin - aber vielleicht macht der Startpunkt des aktuellen Tracks ja mehr Sinn als der Wegpunkt Zuhause..

Deathstar


----------



## norman68 (31. Mai 2010)

Dann lese noch mal Post Nr.2 wenn ich mich nicht irre steht so was dort.


----------



## _Deathstar_ (31. Mai 2010)

Steht da dort - ok - aber hat BlackBobby das auch mal geprüft? 

Übrigens habe ich keine Lust zu Streiten.. Für mich ist das Thema erledigt. Wenn der Eigentümer gefunden wird ist es gut, wenn BlackBobby den sicheren Weg einschlagen will bringt er es auf das Fundbüro. Wenn nicht soll er sich über ein GPS freuen.

Just my 2 cents

Deathstar


----------

